# what happen to the emotiva amps?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

The XPR-5 and -1 are gone from their site?

anybody know what happen. I been away for awhile so not sure.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Nevermind... I found the answer. "End of product line" "Sold out".

Well that stinks. I was ready to pull the trigger on the XPR-5.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the XPR-2 and love it. I wonder what's coming next

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

It seems Emotiva has been a little close-lipped about their future plans. That may or may not have something to do with their recent move into retail distribution. Perhaps they feel the XPA series meets a more suitable price point for the masses then their XPR reference line. Oh wait, it's not a line anymore. According to Emotiva's amplifier product page, only the XPR-2 remains.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I hope Emotiva's "going retail" doesn't mean that they'll lose some of the best things they had going for them while they were online only. Having access to a good range of high quality products at comparably great prices was what made them so special.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

The XPA series is still for sale, well as of yesterday and I cannot imagine needing anything larger in the real world. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Lumen said:


> It seems Emotiva has been a little close-lipped about their future plans. That may or may not have something to do with their recent move into retail distribution. Perhaps they feel the XPA series meets a more suitable price point for the masses then their XPR reference line. Oh wait, it's not a line anymore. According to Emotiva's amplifier product page, only the XPR-2 remains.


Nope... the entire XPR line is done. They are sold out of the XPR-1 and XPR-5 and are only closing out the remaining XPR-2 stock. When it's all gone it's gone.


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

Where's the replacement for the UPA 7 series? I did heard a rumor that Emotiva is going for Class D amps.


----------



## RickPerconte (Aug 8, 2013)

I think the requirement to have a 20 amp outlet limited their appeal.


----------

